

Dell slashes Adamo notebook by $1,500 - alexitosrv
http://apcmag.com/dell-slashes-adamo-notebook-by-1500.htm

======
there
that laptop would have looked so much better if the screen hinged at the edge
rather than have that bulge behind it.

------
blasdel
1500 _Australian Dollars_ \-- multiply by 0.8

